# Wanted: adult female cherry head redfoot



## carrilac (Jan 25, 2009)

Wanted: adult female cherry head redfoot with a great personality. She will have an amazing home with us; given the best possible care with daily love and attention. This would be an ideal situation for someone needing/looking to re-home a dearly loved pet! Please e-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 25, 2009)

You might want to include where you are located, and if you'd want to include torts that would need to be shipped to you in your search.


----------



## carrilac (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Kate; I'm in San Diego and I have turned my entire (tiny) back yard into the ultimate Cherry Head habitat, complete with a shallow waterfall, sprinklers that go off everyday at 4:00 pm )it will be her option if she wants to run through them) and a really great heated hide. It was 80 degrees most of last week, so a Cherry Head would be really happy here. Now all I need is to bring that special tortiose home!


----------

